# Free ... The Man Who Cycled the Americas



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2012)

Mark Beaumont's second book is ready to continue doing the rounds ... put your name into this here metaphorical hat and I'll pick the lucky winner on Sunday evening. As always, do the same and pass it on when you're finished with it.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Jun 2012)

finished it already? lol.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2012)




----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2012)

and me please


----------



## roadrash (20 Jun 2012)

and me please


----------



## oldfatfool (20 Jun 2012)

Very kind,yes please


----------



## bobcat (20 Jun 2012)

Yes please!


----------



## DCLane (21 Jun 2012)

Me please as well. I need to read something apart from student assignments.


----------



## Panter (21 Jun 2012)

Please


----------



## MrB1obby (21 Jun 2012)

Quick reader!

 Please


----------



## jpb (21 Jun 2012)

Me too please. Great idea :-)


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> finished it already? lol.





MrB1obby said:


> Quick reader!


Insomnia's useful for some things.


----------



## Janeyb (22 Jun 2012)

And another one please.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2012)

Any more for any more?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2012)

No, just the one copy please!


----------



## potsy (24 Jun 2012)

I was waiting until just before the draw to get my name at the top of the hat 

Not really, it would take me 12 months to read it, still got 3 separate books on the go now, no sign of finishing any of them this year


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> I was waiting until just before the draw to get my name at the top of the hat
> 
> Not really, it would take me 12 months to read it, still got 3 separate books on the go now, no sign of finishing any of them this year


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2012)

Janeyb said:


> And another one please.


Computer (well, random.org) says the winner is Janeyb! PM me your address and I'll get it in the post asap.


----------



## Janeyb (24 Jun 2012)

Wow thanks coffeejo. Chuffed. Will read it as quickly as possible and and get it back out there. I'll pm you address now.


----------



## potsy (24 Jun 2012)

Fix!!!!!


----------

